# Guilty



## kier (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi fellow modders,

It was a matter of time but here it is... my first real scratch build
Thanks to Nate from E22 for the design.

Sometimes you see a design with a wow factor. This happend too me with this design. After some consultation we decided to try to build this design.
Nate the design and I'm building.

*Sponsored by*:













*And designed by*:





*The design*:







The hardware that comes in is still a suprise...even for me  , but anyway there will be an SLI set and some cool watercooling

After buying aluminum strips and other stuff at the hardware store, it was time to start building. After some fitting and measuring the frame was created. I still had an old Mobo tray from a old TJ07.
















Cut some plates of acrylic and placed it.






For measuring I have an old blown up Classified.





















Made the door/ cover for the PSU






And cut to size the front plate






Now it's a matter of drawing lines on the inside. The result after sawing and filing.
















Cut holes for the fans at the front and the lid on top covered with acrylic






Covers closed






Placed some nice 120mm NorthQ fans to see how it looks.































More updates coming very soon


----------



## tastegw (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Rowsol (Mar 16, 2013)

pimpin man.


----------



## adulaamin (Mar 16, 2013)

subbed!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow indeed. Hell, I wouldn't mind seeing more pics of your workshop space itself!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, that is a bad ass build!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Bow (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## mohammed441 (Mar 16, 2013)

Send me one


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2013)

*'GUILTY'* of looking awesome!

Alright, I'll just let myself out...


----------



## HammerON (Mar 16, 2013)

Sub'd for yet another awesome mod


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking amazing!


----------



## kier (Mar 17, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wow indeed. Hell, I wouldn't mind seeing more pics of your workshop space itself!



My workshop/ man cave isn't that special mate...maybe pic later 

*Update!!!*

Sponsored by:













Designed by:





Another update  Need to catch up with my FB updates 

I have covered the acrylic panels with matte black vinyl and installed some fans to see how it looks
















And cut two acrylic plates. 1 for the controller (aquaero VF) and 1 for the lamptron switches
Also blackened with vinyl




































I want to build this one without too much cost, so in this build if possible, all kind of stuff that I allready have.
The first idea was to purchase a 480 rad, but also overhere a bit crisis. So it's becoming two 240 rads. That's why I made ​​the front panel again with the fanholes more apart.
Side effect is that it looks better i think, left-center-right all the same sizes between them






This also blackened and polished the edges.






Placed the mobo with some EKWB blocks. And naturally straight tubes











Almost straight


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow!!   Nice build!!


----------



## Rowsol (Mar 17, 2013)

The finish, design, it's all so perfect.  I'm jealous.


----------



## kier (Mar 21, 2013)

*Update!!!*

Sponsored by:













And designed by:





This time a big update.
To start with the rad brackets. Dont want this to be too complicated because I still want enough space behind.
Just a plate with an aluminium edge.











And have it rest on the horizontal bars
















Next job ... a PSU cover. Measured and cut a piece of acrylic and drawn the shape of the PSU grill.






Cut the grill shape






Made a bracket ​​to keep the PSU in place.






And placed it






Removed the tape











Polished the edges











Now a little bit time consuming work ... in other builds I've done this before. Ie. single wires true holes.
A piece of acrylic, take some measurements on the PSU outputs, and drill some holes






Done by hand so not all straight but this will not be visible later on.
Pasted red vinyl and put sleeved extensions true the holes






Placed and plugged in


























Did the same thing to the PCI-e cables











Nice sleeve curtain











All is finished, 24-pins, PCI-e, CPU and molex











A lot of work, but then you have something 































Dismantled everything again because I had a nice idea. Placed a LED strip under the edge of the acrylic cover.
red 
















Once busy with LED strips, I came up with the idea of placing some more strips underneath the fans for more red edges.































More to come!!!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2013)

wow! looking SICK man


----------



## SaiZo (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome. Just awesome.
I want mine to look as good as that..


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2013)

Rowsol said:


> The finish, design, it's all so perfect.  I'm jealous.



I was also until he agreed to send it to me when he gets it done.............

Okay, I know, I'm just having a wet dream.


----------



## kier (Mar 24, 2013)

*Update!!!*

Sponsored by:













And designed by:





Last update to end the weekend.

The first front plate I have made ​​new with different measurments for  the fans, so first one was over. 
Cut the Fanholes.






Some small changes






Cleaned






And made an opening for better reaching the aquaero and res






Made it black again
















Placed 2 other GPUs for measurments. Still waiting for the hardware .... and I want to go on 
So no time for waiting 






Tubing time!!!

Can't help it but I need to have everything straight ... think it's starting to get an obsession 

CPU going up






And GPU's going up






Nice and clean
















For now connected it with adapters, but soon with acrylic tubes. Still need to make nice plate for this.





















Some detail shots














































Last think I did is making ​​the midplate black. This is finished (I think) because I will run the PCI-e cables through the slanted plate.


























That's it for this weekend


----------



## D007 (Mar 24, 2013)

Excellent work.


----------



## StormyNights (May 22, 2013)

*Tubing*

What size tubing did you use and were did you buy it?


----------



## Bow (May 22, 2013)

SPEACHLESS


----------



## silkstone (May 22, 2013)

Damn . . .


----------



## Sasqui (May 22, 2013)

Finest build I've seen in... forever


----------



## kier (Jun 24, 2013)

*Update!!!*

Sponsored by:

















It's been a while since I have updated but with a reason... waiting for stuff and never came.
So needed to improvise, because the show must go on.

Little change is that I'm going to use shiny adapters.













Also, a change in terms of the reservoirs. The choice is now 2x EK 250-X3 reservoirs.
Mounted behind a piece of clear acrylic.









































I also tried some different things about the color of the ASUS mobo, but eventually i've made an extra cover for the original mobo cover.

Measured and cut a piece of acrylic.









Installed the cover to see how it looks.

















Nice, but it's just not it. So next idea.

Made ​​one side white





And the other side also white





I'm doing this to get an even color playing with the LED strips.
Also pasted a piece of black mat on the front side, and placed some red LED strips at the back









And installed everything again





































More to come!!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome patience and such neat precision.  

What confuses my head is that it looks huge but it cant be.  Truly an original creation and really, you should be in the boutique PC fashion business.  Sell it to Bill Gates.


----------



## kier (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks 

Some "How I do it" vids:

Acrylic tubes:

http://youtu.be/JKsiJkSnYGc

Acrylic fan cover:

http://youtu.be/zVbGHsro5F0


----------



## HammerON (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the vids kier
I really like the straight lines of your water cool builds.

Awesome build (again)


----------



## kier (Jun 30, 2013)

Not a big update this time because I needed to make some vids, so not much time left this weekend.
But I did play with some red LED strips and details


----------



## kier (Jul 17, 2013)

*Update!!!*

Sponsored by:





















First I want to welcome a new sponsor: 
Lumenledverlichting
This company sponsored my builds from the beginning and always with perfect quality LED strips and other accessories.

So also for this build some beautiful LED strips

















But first the cables. Because I have used a lot sleeve for the PSU I chose for flat cables in the mid section. For the GPU I have made a slot as tight as possible. This is to get a nice tight line

















Beneath the midplate









For the 24 pins I have to make a nice tight flat cable, but it will be placed like this





















I did some small changes regarding the placement of the LED strips
The LEDs on the PSU cover I've placed down instead of up, because it seemed quite bright.

Placed the PSU back and changed the color from the cover where the wires go through.

























So with enough LED strips in stock I had a nice idea. A cover with case feets.

For this I cut out and filed the outline of the existing scratch.





Cut out 12 plates and made ​​6 of them black. All this I have glued together with ACRIFIX.









And placed 3 LED strips of 60cm strips... lights on please!!!





In order to get a nice even glow I've placed sixth single LEDs in the case feets.

















And mounted.













The plate and feet.









Connected everything.





And placed the components back.









In the dark.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 17, 2013)

Really really nice,  Good job..

If you flatten the end of the LEDS you would get a less dot effect from each led.


----------



## kier (Jul 20, 2013)

thank you, gonna try this


----------



## kier (Jul 20, 2013)

*SPONSOR Update!!!*

Provided by ASUS :





Last Thursday I didn't left the house, because I knew there was a very nice package coming

Thank god for tracking 





And in the afternoon the yellow / red guy came 





Omg this is exciting 





ASUS has sent me two beautiful GTX 780 DirectCU II cards. TheASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 





And of course...Unboxing:





The box,





And another box,





The accessories:
- 1 x Power cable
- 1 x SLI Bridge
- ASUS GPU Tweak & Driver





The GPU





Beautiful picture, isn't it





The ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


 Graphics Engine:    NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
 Bus Standard:        PCI Express 3.0
 Video Memory:       GDDR5 3GB
 Engine Clock:         GPU Boost Clock : 941 MHz/ GPU Base Clock : 889 MHz
 CUDA Core:            2304
 Memory Clock:        6008 MHz ( 1502 MHz GDDR5 )
 Memory Interface:   384-bit





The card features a self-designed PCB that features a 10-phase VRM.
This ensures that the card can deliver up to 30% more voltage and less noise is present,
enhance power efficiency by 15%, widen voltage modulation tolerance, and improve overall stability and longevity by 2.5 times over reference.





The GPU has the latest generation DirectCU II cooler. These features as previous models two fans. One is called Cool Tech fan, it combines two types of fans and thus creates more air flow that benefits the cooling capacity.

















Beneath these fans is an aluminum cooling surface present with five heatpipes. Four of them have a thickness of 8 mm.

























The central heat pipe is 10 mm.









Power Connector: 6 pin / 8 pin





Ports:

HDMI 1 x 
DisplayPort 1 x 
DVI 2 x













And a nice aluminum backplate is also present,









And some more nice pictures of both













Was a bit worried they would'nt fit because of the dimensions (28.7 x 14.73 x 4.06 cm)
But no problem 













So now we wait for the great waterblocks from EKWB, but they will be released soon
Until then ..... Game on


----------



## d1nky (Jul 20, 2013)

got to be one my favourite looking card of all time.


ya lucky to get to play with all this stuff, great modding!


----------



## kier (Sep 11, 2013)

*Update!!!*

Sponsored by:





















There he is again!!

Took a while but.....we continue where we left off. First a great gratitude to HighFlow for the beautiful sponsorship due some required items.
What would I do without HighFlow??





What I have ordered for this build:

Masterkleer - HighFlow - 3/8 ID - 1/2 OD - Clear 





 A NZXT Frontpanel Cable Set









 PSU 24-Pin extension cable





And a  PSU 8-Pin CPU extension cable





I'd also needed some adapters and chose the Alphacool HF 5-Way Splitter









And the  Alphacool HF 3-Way Splitter





I'm also trying some things/ ideas with some Lamptron switches, such as the Lamptron 19mm DOT Red 





And ordered 2  Lamptron 19mm RING Red





More on this later. Naturally need some valves 





Of course a beautiful  Highflow T-shirt





Thanks Highflow And Freddy

Bought some nice SSDs which come in handy in this build

Thanks Peter 





The back as it was





Customized a piece of acrylic with 4 SSDs inside





Placed like this





A red piece of acrylic where i've mounted the SSDs... and is easily removable





mounted the big transparent plate





Cut a recess for the cables









Made this black









Placed an LED strip behind, but still need one more





Placed the 24pin extension like this

















Also been busy with the rad grill and the cover for PSU in the front.
Normally I do everything by hand, but my good friend Pascal van Veen helped me with his home made CNC machine. Thanks Pascal van Veen ... your the best mate.
So this time not by hand....sorry 

Movie first:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XiaKpj0qb0


As seen in the movie, the result... a beautiful rad grill





















And a great cover with EKWB





And of course ASUS





=Total









Also with some LED strips from lumenledverlichting





















That's it for this update...more to come!!!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 12, 2013)

What a piece of art!!! Looking amazing


----------



## kier (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks again Sir HammerOn


----------



## shovenose (Sep 13, 2013)

That has got to be the most beautiful thing I've ever seen - it made my cry (in a good way) how amazing it is.


----------



## kier (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Mr. Shovenose...great to hear


----------



## kier (Sep 21, 2013)

*Update!!!*

Sponsored by:





















The beautiful ASUS GTX780-DC2-3GD5 I have for a while in possession now, but was still waiting for the beautiful EKWB blocks.

So very happy when the EKWB package arrived:





Unboxing!!!

2x The beautiful full cover EK-FC780 GTX DCII Nickel (Original CSQ) 









The water block itself

























Off course all accessories included to give the GPU a new look





Installation of these beautiful products in a moment 





Also received 2x great EK-FC780 GTX DCII Backplates more on this also later on

Not to forget also in the EKWB box, the EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ Nickel 













With accessories

























Made a little movie for you guys of installing the block on the GPU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig4HGMaoRHc

After this job.... the pictures. It was allready a very beautiful GPU, but this rocks if I may say so myself













And the superb backplates













Placed them right away to see how it looks instead of the "smaller" GPUs









Before I continue with the placement and routing of everything, I did another small adjustment. The radgrill:
I pasted first white and then black vinyl. White for better light distribution and black to finish the whole thing.

And placed red LED strips behind. 









Lights out









Back to the water blocks and routing. This was already known, but I had to change because of other measurments EK-FC link (placed a little bit higher)





After some fitting and measuring... again managed to get everything straight





Looks like...





Connected everything with the C47 adapters.





















And some pics with the LEDS on

















Creative again with adapters and acrylic tube (masking tape will be removed and need to make cover for the LED strip and open space  )













Next update... filling the Scratch!!!


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 21, 2013)

kier said:


> [url]http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx233/kier1976/NEW/Guilty/G12/DSC04226.jpg[/URL]
> 
> And some pics with the LEDS on
> 
> ...



Love it when people manage to get that glowing effect from behind things with LED's. I never seem to manage it my self and you either see a harsh circle of light or its just to weak to get the full glow effect behind the object im trying to light up.


----------



## kier (Sep 24, 2013)

*Update!!!*

Sponsored by:





















And we continue ... all tubing connected, but with flex tubing and EKWB compression fittings

From the resorvoirs to the pump/ in









Pump out to the first radiator





And from radiator to radiator









Then RAM block in, then from RAM block out naar CPU... And the rest you know and is visible









First a little filling up movie:

 Adding some liquid movie

Covered everything with toilet paper





Sadly I haven't more Mayhem pastel red, but enough for a flow





This aint working 





And some pictures of a (½) filled Guilty









































Of course the back will have some changes

A reservoir cover. For this I have cut and bended a plate aluminum













Made it black





And in the middle ​​a red piece like the SSDs





Reservoirs / liquid looks better now, but there will be some light in it





I also made a cover for the PSU compartment... more about this later 





Until the next one


----------



## HammerON (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!
I really like the straight lines of the tubes for the GPU's


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 26, 2013)

looking great, truly a piece of art!


----------



## kier (Nov 10, 2013)

Update!!!

It's time for the final pics my modding friends:





























































































More pictures: Final Guilty

Special thanks goes to:

























And Pascal van Veen


----------



## McSteel (Nov 10, 2013)

Hardware erotica. 

Now go make some more!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2013)

subbed!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautiful mod


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 10, 2013)

I`m speechless...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 10, 2013)

Speechless!


----------



## dcf-joe (Nov 10, 2013)

Absolutely ravishing 

If you don't mind me asking, exactly how many pumps are in the final build to handle all of that tubing length?


----------



## Rowsol (Dec 3, 2013)

bumping an epic thread.


----------



## kier (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks too you're support the Guilty build has become second this year in the Mod Of The Year contest. For this I want to donate some of my Mod of the year prizes in a small global contest...

1st place: •Parvum Systems S2.0 case with choice of colour and engraving.              
2nd place: •€100 BitFenix accessory voucher (choice of items)                                

Here is the task to win one of these two beautiful prizes:

I really need a new logo and what better way to ask my creative forum friends. So design a great logo with the text " MadebyKier " or " MbK " send it too me (max. 3)

before the 10th of March and I will choose two winners on my birthday (12 March).
Also I will use this logo in the future in buildlogs and videos  Be creative my modding friends!!!


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow truly astonishing and it would deserve to be 1st place. I wonder what happened to your minecraft creeper build.


----------



## kier (Feb 24, 2014)

Actually continued the creeper last week...





But needed to rebuild it





Update very soon


----------



## kier (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you all for the beautiful designs. It was a very difficult task to pick the best, so sadly there can only be two winners


----------

